# One Happy Canadian Hooker !!!



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, how are you all?
I'm new, retired/widowed 74 yr old Canadian and just luv to crochet. For one thing, it keeps my fingernails out of my mouth... I now have acrylics but that doesn't stop me, yes, yuk, I know!!!! I have made tons of slippers, touques, wide brim hats, cocoons with matching cap and booties, afghans, lapghans, baby sweaters some with hoods, and dishcloths.
I have two daughters, 51 and 47 and two adorable grandbrats, Amanda 18 yrs of age and Adam, 13 yrs.
I would luv to hear from crocheters.
Thank you so much for listening.
shirley


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome from Dallas, TX. There are several crocheters on sote. Everyone enjoys sharing work and ideas. I'm not much of a crocheter, as it bothers my wrist, but I enjoy seeing the work of others. I spin, weave, knit, quilt and do a lot of other playing with thead. My GD
s are 11 and 15. They certainly keep me young- you too, I would imagine. Enjoy the site.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Liverpool. You'll love it here. I knit and can only do the basic crochet stitches but there are many, many experienced "hookers" on this site LOL .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome from Montreal! I knit and crochet; which ever one piques my interest first.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Shirley and wecome from the Northeast of England. I'm a retired needle craft tutor, and I do both knit and crochet, but prefer to crochet. I had to give crochet up quite a long time ago, because holding the metal hook made my arthritic finger joints very painful after just an hour crocheting. Sometimes not even that long. Then just a few months ago, I came across some new style crochet hooks with soft moulded handles, and I tried them. Oh how wonderful to be able to crochet again without pain. Needless to say I invested in every size I was likely to use, and at £6.95 a hook, they were quite expensive. But for me worth every penny. Now I can crochet all day again, what bliss. The only thing that stops me now is this bleeding site.......it is so addictive, once you log on you can't come off. But it's a great site and we have thousands of lovely very helpful members. Leonora.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

I love to crochet also but am currently knitting socks (this has turned into an addiction!). I especially like to crochet afghans and baby blankets as it is hard for me to follow a pattern to crochet as I am left handed. I have taught myself to knit the "proper" right handed way as every pattern there is is for right handed knitters. But I cannot seem to switch while crocheting. My granddaughters are all in their twenties - two just married in the last year and all of my grandsons are grown also except for one 9 year old. I could do a lot more knitting and crocheting if I did not spend so much time at this forum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome, I also knit and crochet, love both, but when crocheting, doilies seem to be my passion, the more intricate and difficult looking the better, absoulutely LOVE them. lol...
Have a great day crocheting, but Leonora is right, It is very addicting, I used to play frontierville on facebook while knitting/crocheting, now, what facebook. lol
Oh well, the price of addiction.


----------



## polly young (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello Shirley, I am retired at 66 this year. I love crocheting too, it relaxes me. I only crochets hats, scarves, blankets and dish rags. It took me a year to make queen size blanket for my mother 'n law. I need to learn some more stitches. Right now I am trying to make 1000 dish rags to sell online, but I don't know what price to put on them that's reasonably. I usually give my dish rags as gifts with a note: "This is a dish rag to wash dishes, not to decorate your linen closet or the kitchen. I have one daughter age 42, a son, age 27 and one grandson age 13 (6'4") he is my future basketball star. I love Canada. Everyone is so friendly. I visited Montreal , Quebec and Niagara Falls. Polly


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

HEY YOU WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL LADIES... I THANK YOU SO, SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVELY RESPONSES. YOU ALL SEEMS SO INTERESTING.. I'M NEW TO THIS WEBSITE AND AM NOT SURE IF THIS REPLY WILL GET TO YOU ALL....HOPE SO... DO LET ME KNOW. I FEEL I'VE MADE A BUNCH OF INCREDIBLE FRIENDS.. GOD BLESS YOU ALL.. LUV YA...
SHIRLEY


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome!I can't crochet much anymore because of R.A.,but your title reminded me of a group of rug hookers that my mother in law belonged to .They called themselves The Happy Hookers.


----------



## polly young (Aug 16, 2011)

:-D I received your message and love your title. Take care, talk 2 U later.Polly


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Polly,
am not too sure how this works... i got a whole bunch of lovely emails from some beautiful ladies, and I replied and clicked on REPLY and am wondering if they ALL got my replies, or do I have to reply individually to them? thanks for responding even though it was short and sweet!
shirley


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Newfoundland.


----------



## polly young (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Shirley, I am new too. I did see a note from you. If you don't get this message, let me know. Well let me get back to finish this one dish cloth and find something on TV. Polly


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to you Shirley from Kingston, Ontario.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome Shirley love your topic one happy Canadian hooker!!!, I don't seem to be able to get the hang of crocheting but do a lot of knitting I have two children daughter 42 and a son 39 and one beautiful as you say grand brat he is 14 going on 20!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

hello again, dear Polly,
I got a whole lot of messages and when I got to the bottom of the page, it said REPLY, so I did, and I'm hoping everyone who wrote to me received that one reply.
I have done lots of dishcloths, but now after making so many, many cocoons with booties and caps to match, have gone back to making slippers which I find are quite popular in our severe winter months..the only thing I dont like about slippers, is when u finish one, another has to be done, where as with caps, just one needs to be done. My sis lives in Oklahoma and she just LUVS my slippers so have to send her some more. I spend a lot of time crocheting so much so that I dont even have time to read all the library books I order. Reading allows me to chew my darn acrylics!!!!!!!!! I have about 10 years of crochet in my storage room; have decided to sell all my stuff real cheap just to get rid of them.
So you are retired too? I miss working, dressing up in suits, etc., to go to work. I've been retired for years now. 
Thank you so much for writing, dear Polly.
shirley


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

hey Kingston, Ontario... glad to hear from you too. So you're Canadian too, wow!!! A friend of mine just returned from Kingston, after visiting his son there.... so we're neighbors!! so thrilled and what is your name? what do you do during the day? do you work? what do you love to crochet?
thanks again for responding.
shirley


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Shirley. Welcome. I am new also and from Ontario but I do not crochet. I knit. Looking forward to seeing some of your work. Kathleen


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thirwoodnana said:


> Welcome!I can't crochet much anymore because of R.A.,but your title reminded me of a group of rug hookers that my mother in law belonged to .They called themselves The Happy Hookers.


I wanted to learn to crochet a few years back (still don't know how) and my daughters bought me a crochet book called The Happy Hooker! lol


----------



## srs (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Shirley....welcome to KP you will love it. I don't crochet but I love to knit. Enjoy!!!
Shirley


----------



## knittingbear (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome from London Ontario. I am also a recent user although I lurked for several months before joining. I knit and crochet and think this forum and all the members are awesome.
I am retired and loving all the extra time to knit and crochet. 
Carol


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello and Welcome,Shirley,
I,too, love to crochet. I love to work with thread. I had to really cut back on time I spent on crochet and knitting as it was causing pain in my neck, shoulder, arm, and hands. I have a ruptured disc and pinched nerve in my neck I am trying to ignore. Anywhoo, my DH let me order a set of the steel Tulip Etimo Crochet hooks (I had ordered one to try). They are heaven to work with and will go back and get the sizes for yarn as well (Have to do little at a time being retired. This site was so emtthusiastic about the Harmony knitting needles that I ordered the 16" fixed circular in size 6 (the size I use for dishcloth). The difference these needles have made to my arthritic hands is amazing. My only problem with this site is I am addicted to it! LOL


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome Shirley from Tottenham, On. I was down your way on the weekend at the Fergus Scottish Highland Gathering. It was wonderful. You will enjoy this forum -- lots of ideas and answers to just about any problem. I am just getting back to crocheting after a long time away and am enjoying it as a change from knitting although I love that too.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Daisybee said:


> Welcome Shirley from Tottenham, On. I was down your way on the weekend at the Fergus Scottish Highland Gathering. It was wonderful. You will enjoy this forum -- lots of ideas and answers to just about any problem. I am just getting back to crocheting after a long time away and am enjoying it as a change from knitting although I love that too.


Hello from Georgetown, Ontario. I love the Scottish Highland Games, I missed the one here in June as we were in Ottawa visiting relatives. Had relatives here last weekend too, so missed the Fergus one (north of me)..WAH!


----------



## polly young (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello Shirley. You have given me a great idea. I can change up and make bedroom slippers. I have made baby booties, but not for children and adults. I will have a new niece in March. It's a girl, so I am going to enjoy making a pink, yellow and white baby blanket. I retired June 30 of this year. I just returned from New York for a much needed vacation. ( 4 days in New Jersey with my sister, and 3 days in a hotel in New York) I did not want to come back. Take care, talk 2 U later. Polly


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

hello Shirley, 
Welcome to Knitting Paradise, you will love it here. I know i do..you can ask about anything and more than likely you will get an answer. 
After your here awhile, look over the classified posts. you may want to sell som eof your things too. Maybe meet someone from your neighborhood. that would be great, have a knittin hour together, 
ok Shirly,I'm glad you are a member now, 
chat soon, love, Carol


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome, from Marsing, Idaho, USA! I love knitting & crochet. In fact my hubby tells people that I'm the best little hooker in the Valley! This KP keeps me on my laptop far too much though. Afraid I've been neglecting my work lately. And I have quite a few hats ordered, so I'd best get busy. Happy Hookin'!


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello there, 
Gee, you look a little like Shirley too, I thought it was her sending this message, till i read where you are at. and you mentioned a hubby. lol. 
She is very attractive , now that's a compliment for you too,lol. 
I couldn't make out what you were holding, cat or dog? 
have a great day, Carol


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Polly,
where in NJ does your sister live, i'm in NJ too. I'm in Toms River, about an hour north of Atlantic City. 
Congratulations on your retirement. have fun . 
bet it feels funny to get up in the morning and not rush around to get to work,lol. 
Have a great day, Carol


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi again Polly, 
I just noticed the great dane, lol. i thought you had something in your arms, so i took another look and there was the tiny doggie, arent' they wonder ful pets, he is so beautiful . I love all dogs, i have 2 chihuahua's and one cockapoo, he's about 40 lbs now, your dog would love my chi's for a snack, they only weigh 5lbs an about 7 lbs,lol 
take care now, Carol


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

CJ of NJ said:


> Hello there,
> Gee, you look a little like Shirley too, I thought it was her sending this message, till i read where you are at. and you mentioned a hubby. lol.
> She is very attractive , now that's a compliment for you too,lol.
> I couldn't make out what you were holding, cat or dog?
> have a great day, Carol


 That's Boudica, our Great Dane. Ain't she a beauty? My step Mom's name is Carol, but I call her Caro, cuz she's sweeter than Karo Syrup!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

CJ of NJ said:


> Hi again Polly,
> I just noticed the great dane, lol. i thought you had something in your arms, so i took another look and there was the tiny doggie, arent' they wonder ful pets, he is so beautiful . I love all dogs, i have 2 chihuahua's and one cockapoo, he's about 40 lbs now, your dog would love my chi's for a snack, they only weigh 5lbs an about 7 lbs,lol
> take care now, Carol


I'm not Shirley OR Polly! I'm Cin. And you're right about Boudica! She would eat your little doggies right up! We have to keep her away from other dogs. She's great with cats & people, but she does not like any other dog to be anywhere near us! She even killed one. It came at her, but still. I would have put her to sleep at the time, but my hubby just couldn't deal with it. It would have hurt me too, but I don't want anyone else's dog to get hurt. So now we live in the country on a private lot with no close neighbors!


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

hello Polly,
bedroom slippers are the greatest thing! they go pretty fast and are sooooooooooooo easy. I found the prettiest and easiest one on Favecrafts.com/Crochet-Socks-and-Slippers/Orange-and-Blue-Crochet Slippers and you can do them in all colors, and a nice trimming - let me know how you make out. The other pattern I did you had to threat the yarn and pull it and bunch it up at the toe and it got too bulky, this is purrrrrrrrrfect, coz you start from the toe and there's only the back seam to do.. you'll luv it, Polly. pls. let me know how you did with them. you can make dozens coz in winter they really, really sell.. I usually ask for $3 or 4; the ones in the store are quite crappy, forgive my Spanish, and done with cheap looking thin yarn, but I do mine with 4 ply and they come out just lovely. yu can make brown and beige for the men in your life and pretty colored ones for your female friends, etc. Have fun.
thanks for writing.
shirley


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Carol, yes, I'm on this website now and am ennnnnnnnnnnnnjoying it, thanks to you, pal.
When I get a whole bunch of replies, can I click on Reply at the bottom and does everyone get my response? I'm new to this so dont quite know... or do I have to respond to ALLof them separatel... great bunch of ladies too. Thanks for the compliment. The lady with the lovely long dark hair with her dog in her arms! - yes, she looks like me, from the eye brows up! ha, haaaaaaa... and she IS pretty!
shirley


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Cin here, with the lovely dog. Thanks for the compliments, but to be honest that picture is flattering. Why do you think I used it?!?? Also, it's almost 6 years old. Boudica & I have a lot more gray hair now, & we're a bit fluffier! One of these days when I get my camera repaired, I'll have to update. That old one only had like 1 & 1/2 pixels. Made me look a lot younger. I guess I should have kept it! LOL


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

hi dear Kathleen,
I have to get someone to help me put my stuff on the computer, am not very good in that even though I was a Secretary before!!!!!!!! good 2 heare from u, Kathleen.
as soon as I get help, I will send you pics... I have lots of stuff, wide brim hats, touques, slippers, afghans, (a beautiful cream afghan with raised roses and green vines), dishcloths, baby sweaters, baby blankets, some with hoods, over 9 yrs of crocheting in my storage area, not easy to sell though.
good talking to you, Kath.
shirley


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I will surely be looking forward to seeing them. Kathleen


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

welcome. My mother in law taught me to crochet, then learned to machine knit, then hand knit, crotat and am learning to weave now. I have 3 daughters and 4 grandchildren-the oldest starts to college next week.


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

well Shirley, you can click on reply and just say hello to all of the gals. sometimes i go all the way to the bottom where it says, quick reply, and type my message in there. but no matter where you put it, they can all read it anyway. 
I'm glad you like the site, i knew you would , i think i mentioned it to you a while ago. 
I'm sure you will be on it for quite a while, there is a lot to see here,not just posts. 
have fun, :roll: Carol


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Cin, 
I didn't notice the name before, i was too busy looking at the dog,lol. 
I'm very surprised your dog did that act with another dog, he must be very protective of you, i always heard those dogs were like pussy cats,lol. 
guess that upset you pretty bad. but cant tell how the dog felt if the other one came at him too fast. they understand another dogs actions or their growls. 
it' s good your in the country now, but if he's loose, watch out he doesn't start bringing home bunnies. or whatever he finds i nthe woods. lol. 
good night now, Carol


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

She doesn't leave the yard where we are now. So as long as other dogs don't come along & into our yard, we're good. We keep a pretty close eye on her. And if we can't go out with her, we hook her to her cable. I don't know if she's protective or jealous. She's wonderful with people, or cats, or cows. Pretty much anything except other dogs. She even likes squirrels! Night night, Cin


----------



## CJ of NJ (Mar 8, 2011)

isn't that something, cats and squirrels? lol. Maybe she feels the other dogs are a threat to her. 
ok, of f i go now, good night. Carol


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

candila said:


> hey Kingston, Ontario... glad to hear from you too. So you're Canadian too, wow!!! A friend of mine just returned from Kingston, after visiting his son there.... so we're neighbors!! so thrilled and what is your name? what do you do during the day? do you work? what do you love to crochet?
> thanks again for responding.
> shirley


I'm originally from London, England but have been in Canada since 1969. We've lived in Kingston since 1990 this time but lived here previously a couple of times. We're now both retired, but are kept busy with our two Goldendoodles, Abby and Rufus. I don't crochet, although I'd love to learn one day and also to knit socks. I'm busy at present knitting baby clothes as our younger daughter is expecting her second child(boy) in October.
Great to hear from you. Take care.
Bernice.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Bernice
I only just found out about Golden Doodles this year. They are gorgeous however large. you are very lucky. Kathleen


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

hi Bernice,
there are tons of crochet tutorials and even videos you can get on yr computer... try tryping crochet tutorial. also there's a little book I've seen where they show you how to crochet, basic stitches like single cr, double cr, treble cr. etc, etc... very easy to learn and it goes way faster than knitting, also you cannot drop a stitch as in knitting.
good luck.
shirley


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Candilla.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Bernice
> I only just found out about Golden Doodles this year. They are gorgeous however large. you are very lucky. Kathleen


I just PM'd you as I didn't realize you had answered me in this thread!! I'll have to send you a photo of Abby and Rufus some time.
Bernice.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

They are so beautiful. I love their look. Thank you for sharing this with me. Kathleen


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Shirley, you've done it now! You won't have time to clean house, eat, sleep, crochet or chew your nails because you will be on KP!! Welcome from sunny Arizona USA! - Sandi


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

hi from down the road in London as well.
Andrea


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

hi Sandi from sunny Arizona...thanks fr yr short but sweet repy...lucky you to be living there.. I have always luv'd the U.S.A. and go there every chance I get. my sis lives in Oklahoma and i plan to visit her this year again... i also go to Chatham a lot, which is 2 hrs from here,and from there it's only about an hour or so to Detroit, Mich. where I LUV LUV, LUV to shop at ridiculously low prices and low taxes. I buy a lot of my wool there, yes, I go wool gathering even though I have so much. but u must know what we hookers are like where wool is concerned. I'm back to doing slippers, i have more than enough cocoons with booties and cap to match..gotta try and start selling my stuff from 7 years back, all lying in my storage room!!!
What do you do Sandi?? thanks for sending your pic... just luv'd it.
thanks for writing.
shirley


----------



## doner (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi from Illinois. I only crochet but keep saying I will teach myself to knit but never seem to take the time. I love reading this web site!


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

hi Doner is that your name?
I used to luv knitting till my 85 ole friend Min taught me to crochet and have never gone back - I just luv it coz you cannot drop a stitch.. with knitting, i'd knit 19 rows, drop a stitch, rip out 18, knit 20 rows drop a stitch and rip out another 19, since crocheting I just do it all day, neglecting to read the library books I order and end up returning them all without reading... also crocheting keeps my acryllics outta my mouth, well in between I do chew them!!! yea, disgusting!!
I found a rel eaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasy crochet pattern for slippers and am going to do tons of them and try to selll when our Canadian winters start!!
so good hearing from you, dear doner.. what IS your real name?
shirley


----------



## doner (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice to meet you Shirley my real name is Donna. I never seem to find the time to teach myself to knit. I found a great dvd showing you how but have not used it yet. The sweaters and jackets seem so much nicer knitted than crochet, thats why I wanted to learn. Not that I have ever made a crochet sweater. Would you share your easy slipper pattern? Nice visiting with you.


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

Dear Donna,
Hi! sure, here is the website for the very, very easy crochet slipper pattern.. I just luv it and I know you will to.
www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Socks-and-Slippers/Orange-and-Blue-Crochet-Slippers
hope you are able to get this.... pls. let me know. you can do this in so many colors, use your scraps to make a stripey look. I have made so many cocoons which i also luv doing. if u want to see what one looks like just type cocoons and i'm sure you will be able to see them.
have a super Sunday Donna.
hugs
shirley


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

hope u get the above rply... if not it's
www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Socks-and-Slippers/Orange-and-Blue-Crochet-Slippers
good luck, pal... let me now how you make out and if you got the above msg, Donna.
thanks
shirley


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Shirley, Thanks for the link to the crocheted slippers- I have been a knitter since high school (in the late 60's) and never could quite wrap my mind around crocheting. My Mom was an accomplished crocheter and tried to teach me dozens of times. FINALLY just before she passed away a couple of years ago we had a marathon crocheting lesson and I got it! We were both so glad because she had bought a bunch of yarn to make baby blankets for her future great grand babies and knew that she wasn't going to have time to finish them...so I promised her that I would get one done for each of her grandchildren (for their babies to be!) and they are done and tucked away. So I go back and forth between knitting and crocheting. I make shawls for myself and sisters and nieces and I am working on a bunch of hats to take to the mission downtown for the homeless. I'm happy to be retired and living in AZ with my hubby. So glad you have joined us! - Sandi


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

hello dear Sandi,
so wonderful 2 hear from u... you sound so, so sweet....so sorry about your Mum's passing.. I lost mine in 1980 and still miss her.. i was born on her birthday!!! and used to call and wish her when i lived in montreal and she wd wish me back!!! i am sure you will enjoy crocheting as much as I do... My other hobby is writing songs and got someone to sing them for me.. I used to be in a C&W band many, many mooooooooons ago. anyway, I wrote a song about the Gulf War for the incredible American (I adore Americans!!) soldiers and sent it to Gen. Schwarzkopf and he thanked me for my support.. I also wrote one for our brave Canadian soldiers and rec'd a scoll of honor!!! also sent a tape to Loretta Lynn centuries ago! ha, ha and she actually replied and invited me to her ranch on her return from Mexico... as I was going thru a divorce/custody battle I was much too devastated, and neglected to respond!! can you imagine I'd have been in Nasville by now. I guess the good Lord wants me to wait! I wrote a religious song called ONLY HE CAN and one of my friends sang it, she has the voice of an Angel!!! and did a wonderful job. I just finished a song entitled MOUNTAIN BIKE MAMA and am waiting for my friend to record it for me on a demo. when done I could send you a copy via email if you're interested in hearing it, Sandi. (my younger daughter's name is Sandy with a'y')!!
I'm not giving up on my dream, Sandi, and when the time is right, I guess the right someone will fall in luv with at least one of my songs. in the meantime I'll just crochet my life away, ha, haaaaaaa. I live in Waterloo and it's just not the friendliest town.. I don have any friends and am quite sad and lonely most of the time...My Sandy fortunately lives 15 minutes away and my older daughter, Gail, lives 2 hrs away so I visit her too.
thanks so, so much for writing, dear friend.
hugs and God bless.
shirley


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I love both knitting and crocheting. It just depends on what pattern attracts my fancy. I'm in Upstate NY near the Canadian border, but I know where Waterloo is because I lived in Rochester, NY for 30 yrs and often traveled to the Toronto area while living there. My Mom was born in Kingston, Ont. It's really a small world..........Enjoy the site...........the only bad thing is that it is addictive and you can spend hours reading and commenting on the posts. There is always something to learn and I love the pictures that people post of the things they have made.


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

hello LaceandLovelies, what a lovely name, how are you? so nice to hear from you... yes, my friend in New Jersey kept telling me to join and i finally did and luv, luv, luv it! met some wonderful ladies, all lovely as you. thank you for writing,and what is your real name? I'm back to crocheting slippers coz i have made dozens of cocoons with caps and booties to match, slippers do sell in our winter months... apparently cocoons are popular in the states, but have never heard or seen of any here.
have a suuuuuuuuuuuuper sunday.
shirley


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Candila

I knit and Crochet i am crochet'ing a bag for myself at the moment between knitting socks and gloves ready for winter
susie cue


----------



## candila (Aug 16, 2011)

hi susie cue, thanks for writing... just luv'd your picture, bet U R prettier than that!!! 
gotta go shopping now, will talk another time... take care, pal.
shirley


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Shirley! Warmest greetings from Ajax Ontario. I love to crochet as well. I took a 20plus hiatus but have now taken it up again. My mom loved knitting dishcloths but since she was diagnosed in 2008 with Alzheimers she has forgotten. We had to put her in a nursing home in Jan 2011 and it was there with her 24/7 for 3 weeks that I decided to keep her "love of knitting dishcloths "going! In her honor!  I also crochet dishcloths! 
Glad to have you with us...you will enjoy this site
Have a great crocheting day!
Another Shirley!!! 



candila said:


> Hi everyone, how are you all?
> I'm new, retired/widowed 74 yr old Canadian and just luv to crochet. For one thing, it keeps my fingernails out of my mouth... I now have acrylics but that doesn't stop me, yes, yuk, I know!!!! I have made tons of slippers, touques, wide brim hats, cocoons with matching cap and booties, afghans, lapghans, baby sweaters some with hoods, and dishcloths.
> I have two daughters, 51 and 47 and two adorable grandbrats, Amanda 18 yrs of age and Adam, 13 yrs.
> I would luv to hear from crocheters.
> ...


----------

